# Headlines of 2004



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

THE YEAR'S BEST
[actual] 
HEADLINES OF 2004:

Crack Found on 
Governor's Daughter 
[imagine that!]

Something Went Wrong 
in Jet Crash, Expert Says 
[no, really?]

Police Begin Campaign 
to Run Down Jaywalkers 
[now that's taking things a bit far!]

Is There a Ring of Debris 
around Uranus? 
[not if I wipe thoroughly!]

Panda Mating Fails; 
Veterinarian Takes Over 
[what a guy!]

Miners Refuse to Work 
after Death 
[no-good-for-nothin' lazy so-and-sos!]

Juvenile Court to 
Try Shooting Defendant 
[see if that works any better than a fair trial!]

War Dims Hope 
for Peace 
[I can see where it might have that effect!]

If Strike Isn't Settled Quickly, 
It May Last Awhile 
[you think?!]

Cold Wave Linked 
to Temperatures 
[who would have thought!]

Enfield (London) Couple Slain; 
Police Suspect Homicide 
[they may be on to something!]

Red Tape Holds 
Up New Bridges 
[you mean there's something stronger than duct tape?!]

Man Struck By Lightning 
Faces Battery Charge 
[he probably IS the battery charge!]

New Study of Obesity 
Looks for Larger 
Test Group 
[weren't they fat enough?!]

Astronaut Takes 
Blame for Gas 
in Spacecraft 
[That's what he gets for eating those beans!]

Kids Make 
Nutritious Snacks 
[Tastes like chicken?]

Local High School 
Dropouts Cut in Half 
[Chainsaw Massacre all over again!]

Hospitals are Sued 
by Seven Foot Doctors 
[Boy, are they tall!]

And the winner is....

Typhoon Rips Through 
Cemetery; Hundreds Dead 
(Can you believe it?)


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: 8) Ah its good to 'ave ya back Pusser! :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

RAINE said:


> :lol: 8) Ah its good to 'ave ya back Pusser! :roll:


You can have me front if you play your cards right.


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

those are great pusser. can I please nick em for my joke book.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

roifromnwales said:


> those are great pusser. can I please nick em for my joke book.


You're welcome. I was sent them by email from someone


----------

